# Sticky  New Review on Gear Patrol



## W. C. Bartlett

Timekeeping: Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 | Gear Patrol


----------



## JayVeeez

That is an awesome review!


----------



## arutlosjr11

Great review... Thank you Bill for posting it!


----------



## john111

very informative review.


----------



## Stef C

Nice review . Well Done ! Thanks.


----------



## Stef C

Love the DLC....More resistatnt than my Titanium Sbdx011....


----------



## boatdetective

Looks OK. I can't say that it stands out, however. The hands could be more distinctive IMHO


----------



## Nokie

Great review. Very interesting.


----------



## IndyChrono

Great review! Thanks!


----------



## Grilled01

DLC dive watches are finally starting to grow on me.


----------



## Danielali

Awesome thanks


----------



## mg1266

Nice review


----------



## DrewL

Great review of a proper diver.


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Great review!!! Enjoyed reading it!


----------



## Vural

It is true that cheap japanese brands are holding the dive watch market. Now it is to many brands in market. I m seeing this Aquadive brand first time and really so nice. Thanks for sharing info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rneiman3

This is what a dive watch should be!!!!


----------



## AlexVild

Awesome review!


----------



## Morgan25

Informative Review


----------



## secmar44

Nice that DLC


----------



## VinceWatch

Nice article. Aquadive was my first dive watch in 1970.


----------

